# Whistler trader for sale.



## Bill4728 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no connection with this ebay offering  ebay TS  

But I see questions all the time about what would be a good trader with cheap fees. This fits the bill. Just relisted for $100, Nice Gold Crown TS which trades with both II & RCI ( better with II, due to much fewer TS associated with II in Whistler, even though not a 5* with II)  I tried to talk my wife into buying another week here but we already own 2 weeks at the resort.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 5, 2007)

And if I may point out:  The Olympics will be held here in three years...  I may bid on this one myself - and I don't ski!  

Wait a sec.  It's a Summer week.  Nevermind...  

Dave


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW...

I just confirmed a trade for next July in that same resort.  Wanted to make the long drive worth it from Salt Lake to Banff so I got an extra week on the other side of the Rockies.  

It looked real nice.  Ive been to Banff and Jasper and loved it, but I dont know anything about this area?   Any comments or suggestions?

Its a good thing I confirmed the trade before I saw this post or maybe I would be adding another timeshare to my portfollio.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 9, 2007)

Whistler in the summer is one of the nicest places in the world.


----------



## CMF (Oct 9, 2007)

*Research on the fly.*

How do I find the Shell Points Value of this week?

Charles

PS - The seller answered my question:

	Hi Charles,
This ownership is not through Shell. If it was it would've been listed as Shell Points. this particular ownership was bought directly from Mountside Lodge and thats where its deeded to. It isn't points based. Its for one week every year during the summer or can bank it for winter, in a 1bdrm/2bth unit. Let me know if that helps or if you have further questions.

Thanks,
Lindsey


----------



## CMF (Oct 9, 2007)

*Sleeps Six?*

I'm looking at the floor plans and the one bedroom two bath units are described as sleeping 4/6.  I only see a queen bed in the bedroom and a queen sleeper in the living room.  Where do the other two people sleep?

Charles


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 9, 2007)

The extra sleeping area in these units comes from a daybed/trundel bed in the dining area. It is OK for a couple of kids or one adult. 2 adults would be difficult. IMHO, these are sleep 5 max units.

PS:  
Shell points for the mountainside are: Gold  5800 pts (Apr 16-30  & Jun 18- Sept 7) 

 The cost to convert one of these units to shell points maybe alot more the the cost to buy shell points on the resale market. But RESALE Shell points often sell for about $1/pt so even resale this would cost about $6000 if it was a shell unit. 

 But I've never seen anyone selling Whistler shell points (yet) because they only been selling shell/whistler points for about 2 years. Before that the whole building was a stand-alone TS.


----------



## classicalcanadian (Oct 10, 2007)

*It went for $100*

Plus closing - sorry I missed it!


----------

